# Hadrian's Wall camping



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi

We are on a trip up to the north east next week and thought we would break the journey at Hadrian's Wall. Any suggestions for wild camping or CL's. Close to the wall. It may be very late when we get up there so a wild camping spot may be best.

Phil


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We stayed at a site in the middle of Belingham a couple of years ago, all grass but firm, on a farm and has loads of chickens running around.

Its a little to the north of the wall but may suit

A possible wild camping spot is a Cawfields quarry, havnt been for many years and dont know if their is now a height barrier.

Also some good sized laybys at the west end prior to the M6

Andy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hexham - Greencarts Farm

Humshaugh, Hexham, Northumberland, NE46 4BW.

Tel: 01434 681320

We stayed here last September. You can walk to the wall in 5 minutes from the site. It's a CCC Cs but separately they are a bunk house for wall walkers and a number are in tents. Not sure if the have electric hookup but we never use one.

A lot of the wall has been robbed out but this is near some that is standing, albeit only 5 to 6ft high. Pics of the site from the wall with my van

Andrew


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Near Greenhead*

Click here


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We don't do wild camping so can't help with that but there's a small campsite at Heddon-on-the-Wall called Hadrians Wall Campsite (also known as Belvedere Campsite) about 10 miles west of Newcatle-on-Tyne. It's all grass but I'm told it's well drained. 
map The campsite is the first property coming from the right.
Lesley


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Whereabouts in Northumberland are you intending visiting as there is an awful lot of wall?

Stewart


----------

